# Pb de lecture video entre AppleTV2 & Iphone4



## thxsunset (29 Avril 2011)

Slt à tous,

Je viens de recevoir un AppleTV 2 et tout juste déballé et branché, je teste ses differentes fonctions.
Je me trouve fort dépourvu qu'en entre autre je ne peux pas à lire des vidéos prises avec l'iphone4 à partir de l'iphone4 (l'icone apple TV n'apparait pas dans l'angle droit de l'ecran de mon iphone) ou ces memes videos envoyées via l'itunes d'un macbook pro (la video démarre sur ma TV, mais reste en pause sans jamais décoller) ...

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
Y a t'il une manip a faire? 
Faut il jailbreaké l'Appletv?

merci d'avance


----------



## Shurikn (29 Avril 2011)

Chez moi non plus. Apple TV en 4.1.1 et Iphone en 4.2.1.
L'airplay fonctionne très bien depuis youtube mais pas depuis les vidéos prisent avec l'Iphone.
Il y a un logiciel qui te permet de le faire: QuickPlay for Airplay
Mais il te compress la vidéo avant de l'envoyer en airplay!

++ §hu


----------

